# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  با ۱۰۰۰۰ منطقه دو کدوم رشته ها بهترن؟

## Dr.Zahed

درود با رتبه ۱۰۰۰۰ منطقه۲ کدوم رشته ها رو شامل میشیم؟ مثلا دانشگاه های آذربایجان شرقی و زنجان و قزوین و تهران؟

----------


## hosseinf1

برو سایت کانون
رتبه رو بزن کلی انتخاب برات میاره بر اساس قبولی های 94
راهنمای انتخاب رشته کنکور

----------


## Dr.Zahed

دوستان به نظرتون مکانیک شبانه سهند تبریز ، برا رتبه 10000 میگیره؟

----------


## Dr.Zahed

??????????????????

----------


## Dr.Zahed

لطفن جواب بدین داااااااااااااا
احتمال قبولی من در متاالوژی تبریز شبانه که تو تخمین ها زده تا 12000قبول میکنه چقدره؟ ، امسالم اینطوریه؟

----------

